# June/July releases



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

*June/July releases list*

Well, this one probably _*does*_ deserve a new thread. :wink:

By way of Blue Table Painting - http://bluetablepainting.blogspot.com/2009/05/summer-release-schedule.html

*PLEASE NOTE: I have reformatted the list and moved things around to make it a bit more presentable and added the comments in brackets.

*June 6th*
*Uniforms & Heraldry of The Empire
Empire Greatswords
Empire Archers
Empire Steam Tank
Elector Count Marius Leitdorf 
Empire Captain with Sword and Shield 
Empire Captain with Hammer and Pistol* (Direct Only)
*Blood Bowl Star Player The Mighty Zug * (Collectors)
*Pack of Skulls* (Bitz)
*Khorne Chaos Icons * (Bitz)
*Tzeentch Chaos Icons* (Bitz)
*Nurgle Chaos Icons* (Bitz)
*Slaanesh Chaos Icons* (Bitz)
*
June 20th*
*Empire Battalion
Temple of Skulls
Dechala *(Collectors)
*Scyla * (Collectors)
*LOTR Haldir
LOTR Rúmil
LOTR Galadhrim Knights
LOTR Galadhrim Warriors
LOTR Galadhrim Banner Bearer
LOTR Guards of the Galadhrim Court*

*July 4th*
*Warhammer 40,000 Expansion: Planetstrike
Imperial Bastion
Aegis Defence Line
Skyshield Landing Pad
Blastscape Craters* (Splash Release)
*Mines, Bombs and Booby Traps* (Splash Release)
*Chaos Bastion* (Direct Only)
*The Spear of Sicarius *(Direct Only)
*The Chase* (Collectors [Night Goblin & Squigs])
*Snotlings* (Collectors)
*Orc Heads* (Bitz)
*Orc Shields* (Bitz)
*Orc Weapons* (Bitz)

*July 18th *
*Imperial Outpost* (Direct Only)
*Imperial Defence Network* (Direct Only)
*Imperial Strongpoint* (Splash Release)
*Shrine of the Aquila* (*May or may not be Direct Only)
*Forgefather Vulkan He'stan* (Direct Only)
*Kor'sarro Khan* (Direct Only)
*Space Marine Landspeeder Storm
Space Marine Ironclad Dreadnought
Citadel Fine Detail Brush
Citadel Detail Brush
Citadel Standard Brush
Citadel Basecoat Brush
Citadel Large Brush
Citadel Wash Brush
Citadel Stippling Brush
Citadel Small Drybrush
Citadel Medium Drybrush
Citadel Large Drybrush*


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Dechala (Collectors)
Scyla (Collectors)

*woo*


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The brushes being relaunched then? The stippling brush and wash brush are new additions as far as I remember. Lots of stuff for Planetstrike too, which is good.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> The brushes being relaunched then? The stippling brush and wash brush are new additions as far as I remember.


Yes I would say so... though I must admit to not following the in's and out's of GW's 'Paints and Tools' products range. :wink:

What's really irritating, and happens every time there is an impending price rise, is not being able to get prices. :angry:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Their releasing the model for Vulkan He'Stan? That's great, I thought you could only get him at games day.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> Their releasing the model for Vulkan He'Stan? That's great, I thought you could only get him at games day.


You couldn't *even* get him at Games Day. No, the part in White Dwarf referencing the model's exclusivity to Games Day was that that's where we'd first be able to see him... eventhough the photo got leaked on the net almost two weeks before the event. :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Scyla Angrimmen returns woot =)

And I was right about the defence lines. They looked a bit sculpted rather than scrath built. Bit disappointed about the Space Marine Statue not being a release. Would've made a grand centerpiece. Now looks like I'll have to find a Vogue Marine for a statue in Inquisitor Scale.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> Yes I would say so... though I must admit to not following the in's and out's of GW's 'Paints and Tools' products range. :wink:


Good job it was a rhetorical question then! 



radical_psyker said:


> What's really irritating, and happens every time there is an impending price rise, is not being able to get prices. :angry:


I'm sure we can expect at least another 50p on the brushes if we're seeing a relaunch. 'Oh, they're better brushes now - total redesign'. Would tally with the price rises too, I'm sure. And I agree, very irritating.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> And I was right about the defence lines. They looked a bit sculpted rather than scrath built.


Well I *did* post the box art for the Aegis Defence Line set more than a week ago, Vaz. :grin:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=381431#post381431


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Are there any pics flaoting around of the other buildings such as the Chaos Bastion and the terrain releases on the 18th?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> Are there any pics flaoting around of the other buildings such as the Chaos Bastion and the terrain releases on the 18th?


Not that I'm aware of. I'll post them here if I get my hands on some. The Chaos Bastion to my understanding is just the Imperial Bastion kit with one or more Chaos spiky bits sprues bundled in.

The Imperial Outpost, Defence Network and Strongpoint are just kit bundles as far as I'm aware and given what Phil Kelly said at Games Day France, the Shrine of the Aquila is, or provides the basis for, the Dark Angels Fortress seen in the "Indomitable Fortresses" section of the Planetstrike book.

Supposedly one of the new Blastscape craters is pictured on the back cover of the new IG Codex (see below) and there was also talk of a detachable wrecked Rhino being part of the set... but I don't know anything about any of that.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers bud, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

The LS storm, if it looks reasonable (HA!), may just push me over to starting a Marine army. That, coupled with drop pods, really turned me on to SM with the new codex.

(Yes, I'm one of those people who enjoys reading Codecies...)


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Good find radical_psyker. However, as Syph asked, i really want to know the price of the Chaos Bastion...what would be more nice than a fortress (as i play Iron Warriors) being relaesed the day of my birthday?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> Good find radical_psyker. However, as Syph asked, i really want to know the price of the Chaos Bastion...


*Syph* asked about pics, not prices. And as I said previously, prices are not forthcoming at this stage.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I said I'd post more pics here if I got, eventhough I guess this is more Planetstrike-specific news. Meh, I'll let *Syph* move it / add it to the Roundup as he sees fit. :wink:

Planetstrike poster (the same one where the previous box art came from at Games Day France) that *BrassScorpion* posted over on Dakka. First pic is the whole poster, second pic is just the box art for the Imperial Strongpoint which we haven't seen yet. I warn you though, the second pic is very small... it is actually at full size below, not a thumbnail. 

Oh, and while individual prices still aren't known, here in Australia at least GW are offerring an in-store pre-order bundle of the Planetstrike book, Imperial Bastion, Aegis Defence Line and Moonscape* Craters for AU$150, which is the current (i.e. pre-June) price of a Battleforce here in Australia.

*Yes, reportedly the Moonscape craters not the Battlescape ones... but we'll see.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers radical. By Battleforce, you mean the regular sized army boxes (such as the recently released Cadian/Catachan/Empire boxes)?

If so, and if it translates at the same price, we're talking £50-60 for the book and a load of plastic terrain? That doesn't seem too bad as the Bastion looks a meaty kit in it's own right.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> Cheers radical. By Battleforce, you mean the regular sized army boxes (such as the recently released Cadian/Catachan/Empire boxes)?


Oh yeah, sorry. To clarify, right now in Australia the new Cadian and Catachan Battleforces are AU$155, but all the other armies' are AU$150. We haven't been given a price yet for the Advance Order Empire Battalion.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers radical. I think that's a decent price personally, though it remains to be seen what the scenery comes in at individually.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

that all looks pretty cool if I might say so!!! The New Cadians, New Eldar, almost new everything and planetstrike to go along with it. Too bad its all going to be so damn expensive :cray:

I saw the Vulkan He'Stan on the GW site. He looked pretty cool.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh man, those Imperial Defenses look so amazing. Seeing those has so many ideas running through my head it isn't even funny... Space Marines Drop Podding right into the middle of an enemy-held base, disembarking and kicking arse.

July can't come soon enough!


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

It makes me a little sad that the Dark Angel Fortress isn't part of the June/July releases


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Oh man, those Imperial Defenses look so amazing. Seeing those has so many ideas running through my head it isn't even funny... Space Marines Drop Podding right into the middle of an enemy-held base, disembarking and kicking arse.
> 
> July can't come soon enough!


They'd kick down the pod doors and be shoved back INTO the pod by a real army though.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont know if anyone else has seen it clearly yet but here is the Temple of skulls









In my opinion it looks great, however I think more skulls are required


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

is it plastic or resin?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Im not sure but Id be very surprised if its resin. GW usually produces resin peices through FW with a couple of noteable exceptions, and I doubt this will be one.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

One problem I have with these terrain pieces is the massive skulls. It makes it look like a fish tank ornament to me, the skulls are so large they are silly, if they are supposed to be real where the hell are these giant giants living now? If they are supposed to be ornamental then put a little more effort in!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Obviosuly the giant giants are exstinct due to the number of skull temples that have been built


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

doesnt look too impressive for a plastic kit, normally you get alot more bang for your buck and it reminds me alot of the chapel of sanctuary from a few years back,i hope it is plastic and has alot more in the box than is shown on the photo or is dirt cheap.


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod2120011&rootCatGameStyle=
Temple of skulls is 29.75 dollars


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Lead post updated with some additional info on July releases (i.e. what's Direct Only, etc) just because I'm a stickler for details.  Changes marked in green.

A note on release dates. While the Advance Orders text in the back of June White Dwarf places the four Space Marines releases and a number of Planetstrike ones under July 4th, I have left them under July 18th as that is based on information direct from GW and I regard it as more reliable than White Dwarf as they often get details wrong on publication. But we shall see what comes. :wink:

Shrine of the Aquila still remains a bit of an enigma.


----------

